# Thing's you don't read in the Press.-Canadian Security/Readiness Report



## Spr.Earl (22 Jun 2003)

This is an eye opening read.
It's long,but worth it.

 http://www.parl.gc.ca/37/1/parlbus/commbus/senate/com-E/defe-e/rep-e/rep05feb02-e.htm#TABLE   OF CONTENTS


----------

